# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger?

## happychicca

ik hoop dat er mij iemand kan helpen,want ik ben mezelf ten einde raad!
ik neem al bijna een jaar de pil,maar in maart ben ik effe gestopt met de pil en terug begonnen in juni omdat ik toen een vriendje had,ik heb toen wel geen hele maand gewacht om seks te hebben,maar we hebben toen wel telkens veilig gevreen en voor het zekerste heb ik dan ook de noodpil gekocht!kheb toen de pil blijven doornemen en geen pauzes genomen tussen in om me regels te krijgen en 2 weken geleden heb ik ook seks gehad en de week die volgde had ik redelijk veel bruin slijm en ook beetje rood slijm,wat ik al raar vond en nu heb ik dat ook nog redelijk veel!ik ben maandag met de pil gestopt en normaal zou ik morgen me regels moeten krijgen,maar ik denk dat ik ze vandaag heb,omdat ik daarpas beetje bloed plaste. Normaal voel ik ook 2 dagen op voorhand dat ik me regels zou krijgen doordat ik dan veel buikpijn heb en last van me rus,maar nu heb ik helemaal geen pijn!Zou het kunnen dat ik zwanger ben,want ik voel me nt 100% zeker.

----------


## Sylvia93

uhm heb je de pil nou doorgeslikt?
want als je de pil doorslikt voor een lange tijd weet ik wel dat je tussenbloedingen kan krijgen,
ik heb ook zo'n 2 weken dat rood/bruine slijm gehad maar ik was toen nog niet aan de pil, sinds dinsdag ben ik met de pil begonnen en toen was het meteen de volgende dag weg,
ik zat toen ook steeds te twijfelen of ik zwanger zou kunnen zijn ik heb toen een test gedaan en die was negatief :Big Grin: 
dus ik denk dat het voor jou ook handig zou zijn om ff een test te kopen bij de drogist of waardanook, want dat is het enige waarvan je twijfels gaan stoppen, 
en ik spreek uit ervaring...

suc6 xxx

----------

